# Question about my GSD/Lab mix?



## isabelm (Jan 15, 2015)

I got Thomas Jefferson (TJ) off of craigslist (I know, I know) from a woman who claimed her two dogs accidentally made a litter of puppies. Dad was GSD, mom was a black lab. She showed pictures of the parents and I believed her. Not saying she was lying, but I'm now wondering if TJ truly is a GSD/lab mix puppy? He has white hair on his chest, which neither GSD or labs have? I don't really mind what breeds he has mixed into him...just wondering if anyone has insight! Here he is at about 9 1/2 weeks old...

ALSO, any idea what his length of coat will be? Thanks!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

GSDs can have white...My girl has a white toe, and I've seen them with white chests also. Search white spotting gene on this board I believe is the term that is used...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

GSD's can have spots of white 

Really cute pup! :wub:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chloe had some white on her when she was a puppy but it went away as she grew older.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

White is normal on a GSD... Mine has a bit of white on chest. Also, puppys coats change big time as they start to get older. My pup was almost all black but started getting the nice sable after 4 months.  

Looks like a medium length coat. 



isabelm said:


> I got Thomas Jefferson (TJ) off of craigslist (I know, I know) from a woman who claimed her two dogs accidentally made a litter of puppies. Dad was GSD, mom was a black lab. She showed pictures of the parents and I believed her. Not saying she was lying, but I'm now wondering if TJ truly is a GSD/lab mix puppy? He has white hair on his chest, which neither GSD or labs have? I don't really mind what breeds he has mixed into him...just wondering if anyone has insight! Here he is at about 9 1/2 weeks old...
> 
> ALSO, any idea what his length of coat will be? Thanks!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yup! Definitely can show the white  My boy is a GSD/Lab cross as well and he has white markings on his toes/forehead/tail.


----------

